# Is there a say to take the saltiness out of salami?



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Is there a way to take the saltiness out of salami? (besides making my own)

TIA


----------



## damian (Oct 20, 2009)

why would you want to do such a blasphemous thing?

eta have you tried oldani genoa salami? it seems less salty to me than most.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Some dishes where I use thick sliced grilled salami are too salty.


----------



## damian (Oct 20, 2009)

the only way i can think of, other than looking for reduced sodium salami, would be to soak it in water. that will also probably reduce the flavor too.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

If you make your own you will probably hurt someone, as you do not have excess to nitrates and nitrites and other preservatives required to do it correctly. If you are grilling then you can soak in H20 first then dry and grill.:lol:


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

As a matter of fact, all of the preservatives and salts necessary are available from sausage supply houses that cater to home cooks.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

You could always try ordering from Salumi. It's not the cheapest but it's killer stuff.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Have you tried salami from different makers? The flavor, texture and oils can differ greatly in certain brands.

I can't help but think a dry cacciatore sausage. It goes really nice in dishes and holds up to heavy cooking better than a reular salami. If I was using salami as a topper I would just try cutting thinner strips and letting the other flavors of the dish take over. But if your using thicker chunks...the cacciatore sausage may work better.

There are certainly plenty of other choices out there too...try some and let us know what you find.

dan

(edit add: What's the recipe your using?)


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Maybe a pinch of sugar to balance out the saltiness? This may be pure nonsense but perhaps worth a try...just a pinch though. Depends if it would work with the other ingredients.


----------



## damian (Oct 20, 2009)

i don't think sugar will work. sugar to balance salt is usually a trick for things like sauce/soup/etc. salami is pretty dense i don't think the sugar will penetrate it, so you'll just end up with sugary salty salami.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

I think she meant before stuffing the meat mixture into the colagen.


----------



## damian (Oct 20, 2009)

if he's making the salami himself then i think the solution is don't put as much salt in it.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

EB was saying it wouldn't cure right with less salt.


----------



## damian (Oct 20, 2009)

aren't you the sausage king of chicago?


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

I did actually mean what Damian said...:blush: 

I'd just go and try another brand, keep trying till you find one that suits. If nothing else, you'll have a great collection of salamis. Yum!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Geeze,

Just go to an eastern European market with a good deli counter and you'll find scores of choices for salami alone. They'll cut you a slice of each until you find one you like.

That said, it's a brave new world to have [so many sausages] in it. You're best answer may be to use something other than salami -- all of which tend to be salty to some degree.

BDL


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Actually I was trying to stay with beef salami, and specially Kosher beef salami, so the choices are a little less limited, I check out a few of the delis near by though and see what they have.


----------



## buonaboy (Sep 5, 2007)

Abe,

The problem is not with the salami, it's all about serving temperature. Salami is meant to be eaten at room temp or slightly cooler, thus the higher salt content -typically 2.5% of the weight before drying, -sausage, intended to be eaten hot, is usually 1.5 to 1.8% salt - cold temperature suppresses salt and sugars on your palate. 

My suggestion: make some salami cotto,: its the same process as a salami or sausage, but instead of dry curing it, you poach it -A.K.A. "summer sausage" -you can completely control your salt content (i'd shoot for about 1.6% of weight) and if you want that "pink" color, use some "cure #1" One gram per pound is a good rule (.004%or 136ppm) -you can get everything you need from Sausagemaker.com 

Curing salts (nitrites and nitrates) are not a thing for guess work or "eyeballing" it. It is serious business! Do your research! For more info check out Len Poli's sausage making website -it has more information than any book on the shelf today! 

I've been doing charcuterie seriously for about 5 years now, and have had my share of bad results, "winging it" is not recommended.

-Ciao


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

You can buy Hebrew National brand almost all over the world. The only thing is once it is sliced in the store it is no longer Kosher. Publix Supermarket is not Kosher. This will not change the salt content or taste:lol:


----------

